# قبر داود النبي واستير وابن عمها مردخاي



## الحوت (12 أبريل 2009)

*قبر  الملك داوود - أورشليم 

















صورة قبر أستير التي أنقذت شعب اسرائيل في بلاد فارس و ابن عمها مردخاي 




*


----------



## الحوت (12 أبريل 2009)

*مرقد النبي ناحوم 




*
*
قبر السيدة العذراء






قبر العذراء - إلى يسار الشارع نجد درجاً ينزل إلى ساحة محاطة بالأسوار العالية. في آخر الباحة ترتفع كنيسة مكرسة لانتقال العذراء. هذه الكنيسة كانت ملكا للفرنسيسكان منذ عام ١٣٦٣م. وأخذها الروم عام ١٧٥٧م.*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2009)

الله صور حلوة اول مرة اشوفها

يابخت اللي عايشين هناك

شكرا يا حوت على الصور النادرة

وكل  سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

صور راااااااااااااائعه يا حوت 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

اول مرة بشوف الاماكن دى 
بجد رائعه
ميرسى يا حوت​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kingmena (13 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي جااااا علي الصور الجميلة دي

ربنا يباركك



*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا الحوت

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (16 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير يا حوت للصور البركة
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

